# Decision between SnowDogg MD75 and Fisher HS



## ando1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi,

New to the forum here and looking for a plow for my Chevy 1/2 ton truck. I purchased the truck specifically for plowing my driveway and my neighbors. I looked around at used plows for a while, but really could not find anything that looked decent so I started researching new plows. I had initially settled on the MD75, but the local dealer is trying to push the Fisher HS. The HS is a new plow that replaced the Homesteader and now has a steel blade, but it is 4 inches narrower (7' 2") and over 100 lbs lighter than the Md75. A few of the reasons I liked the Snowdogg was that it was wider and has a stainless steel blade. The dealer quoted me the same price for both plows so that is not a factor.
I know Fisher has a good reputation, but it seems that so does Snowdogg, so I am wondering if anyone in this community has any insight as to which plow I should get.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

ando1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the forum here and looking for a plow for my Chevy 1/2 ton truck. I purchased the truck specifically for plowing my driveway and my neighbors. I looked around at used plows for a while, but really could not find anything that looked decent so I started researching new plows. I had initially settled on the MD75, but the local dealer is trying to push the Fisher HS. The HS is a new plow that replaced the Homesteader and now has a steel blade, but it is 4 inches narrower (7' 2") and over 100 lbs lighter than the Md75. A few of the reasons I liked the Snowdogg was that it was wider and has a stainless steel blade. The dealer quoted me the same price for both plows so that is not a factor.
> I know Fisher has a good reputation, but it seems that so does Snowdogg, so I am wondering if anyone in this community has any insight as to which plow I should get.
> ...


Fisher. Hands down. But get a 7.6 medium duty. No need to discuss further.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Really?


----------



## ando1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Freshwater said:


> Fisher. Hands down. But get a 7.6 medium duty. No need to discuss further.


Thanks Freshwater. The 7.6 Fisher SD costs about $1K more than either of the plows I mentioned. That is why I am not really considering it as I am only doing 2 driveways. I have a day job and am not planning on making this a business so the plow won't see much action other than the typical Northeast winter. Do you have experience with both? If so, can you explain why Fisher is so much better?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No, ando1, I'd be willing to bet a dime to a dollar he has zero experience with either plow. That's why I think his statement is completely ignorant. I would never go with a 7'-2" plow on a full sized truck. As a matter fact, if you're stuck between those two manurafturers I'd go with the Snowdogg 7'-6" or even their 8" MD plows. Or jump up to a regular 7'-6" Fisher.


----------



## ando1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks JustJeff,

I was thinking that a 7'2" plow would be a bit small. Also I did look at the 8' Snowdogg and it is only ~$200 more so I may go with that after all.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

It is. And it's more than "a bit" small for a full sized truck. I just looked at Fisher's website. They offer the HS plow in an 8' width. If you want the Fisher HS, that's the one I'd go with, not the 7'-2". Believe me, 8' is not too big for your truck, or a driveway.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> No, ando1, I'd be willing to bet a dime to a dollar he has zero experience with either plow. That's why I think his statement is completely ignorant. I would never go with a 7'-2" plow on a full sized truck. As a matter fact, if you're stuck between those two manurafturers I'd go with the Snowdogg 7'-6" or even their 8" MD plows. Or jump up to a regular 7'-6" Fisher.


 Please re read my post then get your wallet out. I advised him to get a 7'6" Fisher. Same advise you gave, so I guess we're both ignorant. Yes an 8ft plow is better no question.
I've told the story of the md75 before but here it is again. My 06 came with one. I never let it see snow, it's a garbage plow. One round of mounting unmounting testing convinced me. The mount relied on one lever controlling two 1/2 inch rods that seat in holes on either side of the mount. The rods don't protrude outside the mount to get cotter pins in, the are flush with the outside of the mount. The mount itself is not thick enough, and a little bending of the horns and the rods will fall right out. That's exactly what happened to the gentleman whos thread I originally posted this story in, his whole plow fell off in the middle of plowing. 
Now I will never say a word about snow doggs hd plow and mount as I have no experience with them, I'm told the mount is different. Many members on here love them and I'll take there word for it. The OP asked about the md75 and that's what I commented on. Again looks like we're both ignorant.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll let it go because Jarrett told me that you're a good guy! But I was running on the opinion that you thought using a 7'-2" plow on a full sized truck was okay. I know you said 7'-6" as well, but that wasn't one of the two plows the guy was considering. Out of the two that he is considering I'd still go with the Dogg 7'-6" for just two driveways, but that's just me. I'd never hang a 7' plow on a full sized truck. Anyway, bygones be bygones and all of that other crap!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> I'll let it go because Jarrett told me that you're a good guy! But I was running on the opinion that you thought using a 7'-2" plow on a full sized truck was okay. I know you said 7'-6" as well, but that wasn't one of the two plows the guy was considering. Out of the two that he is considering I'd still go with the Dogg 7'-6" for just two driveways, but that's just me. I'd never hang a 7' plow on a full sized truck. Anyway, bygones be bygones and all of that other crap!


That's fine. I probably should have said something like this. Stay away from the md75, whether Fisher or snowdogg work toward a 7'6 or 8ft. If choosing snowdogg make sure the mount is the hd mount. 
I personally run western, that's why I pointed him to Fisher in the first place, being sister plows. 
Moving on...


----------



## ando1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks Freshwater and JustJeff. I really do appreciate all the feedback. I didn't know the Snowdogg mount was an issue. That might make me start looking elsewhere.I do hear good things about all Fisher plows (except the Homesteader) but they just seem a bit too expensive. I also thought about buying used but I am worried I will be buying someone else's problem. Too many things to consider a remaking my head spin


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

ando1 said:


> Thanks Freshwater and JustJeff. I really do appreciate all the feedback. I didn't know the Snowdogg mount was an issue. That might make me start looking elsewhere.I do hear good things about all Fisher plows (except the Homesteader) but they just seem a bit too expensive. I also thought about buying used but I am worried I will be buying someone else's problem. Too many things to consider a remaking my head spin


Let me be clear, I've not heard of anybody having an issue with snow dogg HD plows.


----------



## ando1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Understood and thanks again Freshwater. I ended up buying a new Fisher HT as the more I looked and heard about Fisher it seemed like the best choice.


----------

